# Storage in Truck



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

So you are expected to carry your tools in the bed of a pickup?

Even when it rains, snows, hails, sleets, etc.?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Truck boxes


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Truck boxes


Great idea!!!!











:laughing:​


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

:lol: :laughing:

I know how we can weather proof that...


----------



## jculber (Apr 22, 2008)

no, there is a topper on the truck. I am just looking for organization ideas. I have all the tools in it now and can make them look nice until I turn the first corner and they all just fall over.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

How is it possible to do service work out of a pickup? On a regular basis anyway. Seems like a big PITA.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jculber said:


> no, there is a topper on the truck. I am just looking for organization ideas. I have all the tools in it now and can make them look nice until I turn the first corner and they all just fall over.


Get some rubbermade containers from HD maybe.


----------



## jculber (Apr 22, 2008)

I also don't do a lot of service work. Mainly Commercial/Industrial work.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> How is it possible to do service work out of a pickup? On a regular basis anyway. Seems like a big PITA.


You adapt :yes:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What are we talking about for tools?

Your pouch and a cordless?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

jculber said:


> I also don't do a lot of service work. Mainly Commercial/Industrial work.




Then they took away you work van....not your service van

I could see a pickup for hauling your normal everyday tools and materials to the job. But not for service work...:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jculber said:


> The company took my van away from me this week and replaced it with a 05 Chevy Silverado. Can't really complain because I am just happy to have a company vehicle. But going from a Van to a truck I loose so much organization. I had shelves in the back of the van for all my tools and parts storage. I also had a wall mounted letter rack for all my paperwork, code book, and other papers.
> 
> In the truck I do have 5 pull out drawers that are about 4 ft. long and pull out the back of the tailgate. Other than that I have no storage. Any suggestions so I can store tools (like ones in cases) and something in the cab to store paperwork instead of just having it sit on the seat between me and the apprentice?
> 
> ...


http://readingbody.com.dnnmax.com/H...cII/InteractiveFeatures/tabid/95/Default.aspx
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> http://readingbody.com.dnnmax.com/H...cII/InteractiveFeatures/tabid/95/Default.aspx
> :thumbup::thumbup:



I don't care whether you work union or rat.... NO ONE should have to buy something like that. Not no way, not no how.


----------



## jculber (Apr 22, 2008)

Tools= 
Personal-Pouch, 2 bags, and benders

Company-2 cordless drills, cordless sawzall, Milwaukee Porta-ban, Circuit tracer, holesaw kit, SKil-saw, Hole-hawg, Right angle drill, 1/2" chuck corded drill, Benders for the apprentice, Label maker, etc.

Also have 2 eight foot ladders and a six footer.

As for storage in the cab I have to keep a lot of different paperwork in order every week and through out jobs. Wholesale house receipts, work orders, time cards, JSA's (Job Safety Analysis), Job site safety inspection sheets, and then a Notebook to write down what we get done everyday, and of course my code book.


----------



## jculber (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah, its the COMPANY's truck so I am not going to invest a ton of money into it. If they wanted me to have that they would put it on it themselves. But thank you anyway for the idea because that would be the best way to do it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jculber said:


> Tools=
> Personal-Pouch, 2 bags, and benders
> 
> Company-2 cordless drills, cordless sawzall, Milwaukee Porta-ban, Circuit tracer, holesaw kit, SKil-saw, Hole-hawg, Right angle drill, 1/2" chuck corded drill, Benders for the apprentice, Label maker, etc.
> ...



Suggest to your boss that he try out for _Undercover Boss_ some day. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jculber said:


> Yeah, its the COMPANY's truck so I am not going to invest a ton of money into it. If they wanted me to have that they would put it on it themselves. But thank you anyway for the idea because that would be the best way to do it.



Wasn't my idea. :no:


----------



## jculber (Apr 22, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Wasn't my idea. :no:


yeah I accidentally "quoted" the wrong post, sorry.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I don't care whether you work union or rat.... NO ONE should have to buy something like that. Not no way, not no how.


 he should have the boss pay not him


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Here ya go. Git yourseff one of dees.


----------



## 3197193 (Sep 28, 2008)

working out of a truck does take getting used to.we do mostly industrial work,some comercial but mostly waste water plants/pumping stations. mostly rigid pipe some pvc coated and pvc in the ground. i went from a 3/4 ton van to a 3500 pu. in the bed of the pu i have a full size cross over tool box,a small chest style tool box and a pack rat. believe it or not i haul everything i need to work. the cross over toolbox carries knockout set(1/2-4"),sds hammer drill,band saw,cordless kit (drill,sawsall,2 chargers,4 batteries)heating blankets,fish tapes,large cable cutters,and phase tape,no lox,a 36" alum. pipe wrench and a set of 480 channel locks. the small chest holds oil bucket and oiler,power pony,1/2-2"thread dies (regular and coated pvc),xtra gal of cutting oil,2 chokerstraps with clevises,rags,2 20' chains and a whirl (pulley for pulling wire).the pack rat has wire nuts,flex conn,drive pins,drive anchors,ridgid coup.,small ast. of pvc fittings,stainless hardware (1/4 and 3/8),drill bits,strut straps,most all of the smaller stuff we need, the rest of the bed has 3 100' ext cords,a 6' ladder,2 shovels, a sharpshooter,posthole diggers, sledge hammer,mattox, a ridgid pipe stand,1/2 emt and 3/4 emt bender and several rolls of wire (500'). we keep personal hand tools in the back seat. my xl veto bag,i have a small huskey square everyday bag and the helper also carrries a small square bag.i have a dufffle bag under the rear seat that has my miller harness and hard hat gloves and glasses in it. drawing and prints go behind the rear headrest. i have a milkcrate that i keep marking paint,pvc glue,hand sanitizer,small propane torch,wire lube (small bottle)and bug spray. center console has cell phone chargers,streamlight flshlight, thomas and betts label maker,digital camera and notebooks. i know this is a long post but if you plan what you need to carry on a everyday basis you can haul a lot of $hi7.of corse this is an 07 chevy 3500 4 x4 4 door ltz.when it rains we watch dvds and listen too xm. i know you are thinking what about materials? we have them shipped to the job site and they deliver daily. on big jobs we haul the 30' trailer and keep it onsite.


----------

